# Ritchey WCS Compact Crank weight and breakdown?



## mk_42 (Jun 9, 2004)

Does anyone have a Ritchey WCS Compact Crank that could give a weight breakdown? Weight weenies doesn't have much (and nothing recent) and I'm very curious about the claimed weight of 570g for 2008. How optimistic is that?
How much do the chainrings weigh?

Thanks.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

im intrigued at the claimed weight as well, with it being a lower priced crankset especially.

we actually just installed one on a bike at work today. if only we had batteries for the scale....


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Bear in mind that it requires a rather heavy Octalink BB... Heavy compared to outboard BB's, anyway!


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah i didnt think about that in my earlier post....

i guess the weight of the crank is just the arms and chainrings (plus hardware). no spindle as its part of the bb. spindles are a good part of the total weight


----------



## mk_42 (Jun 9, 2004)

*More thoughts*

I'm not suggesting it's the lightest thing on the planet but light enough to to give it some consideration. Though I got one off ebay (few years old) and it's about 100g heavier than claimed which makes me wonder how optimistic the claim number is or if they have made huge improvements since then.

Dura-Ace Octalink BB 175g ~$50 (ebay new)
Ritchey WCS 570g ~$200
total: 745g ~$250

Dura Ace (not compact) (w BB): 740g ~$380
FSA K-force Light Compact (w BB): 660g ~$500


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

There was a recall on the left crank a year or two ago. They had some break—too thin. Recall info might still be on the web.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

I have a set of the carbon ones. 565 grams w/rings.
The small ring is made of steel and is heavy; I replaced with an FSA 36 toother (vs the 34) and it cut 20 grams. I also replaced the large 50 toother with an FSA 52 and it added 25 grams. I didn't keep track of the ring weights; sorry. (I think 52x36 is a better compact range).
They are very nice cranks. Very stiff. However, I also got a chance to check out the IRD compact cranks. Better finish and 545 grams total. 

Regarding Octalink-I have FSA Superlight cranks (515 grams with rings) plus the Dura Ace Octalink BB (175 grams) on my tri bike. 690 grams is pretty much lighter than anything affordable that's 10-speed. SRAM Red is 760 grams, Dura Ace is heavier. 
Hopefully the new superlight FSA (I think that's 640 grams complete) will come down in price.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

For comparison my Stronglight Pulsion 39/53 is 422g w/rings, Tuned steel BB is 147 w/bolts = 569g complete.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

sevencycle said:


> For comparison my Stronglight Pulsion 39/53 is 422g w/rings, Tuned steel BB is 147 w/bolts = 569g complete.


 The BB is ISIS? What are you using, and how are you tuning it? I'm thinking of going with the Token Ceramic Ti.


----------

